# Kim Jong Un's Brother Assasinated ?



## tomahawk6 (14 Feb 2017)

Kim Jong Nam is said to have been killed by female assasins. He had never shown interest in politics so his death at this time is odd.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/02/14/kim-jong-uns-older-brother-killed-north-korean-spies-poison1/

Kim Jong -nam, the estranged half-brother of North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un, has reportedly been killed at an airport in Malaysia by North Korean agents wielding "poison needles."

Yonhap news said Kim Jong-nam, who is believed to be in his 40s, was killed on Monday morning in Kuala Lumpur.

Quoting government sources, other media reports claim Mr Kim died after being jabbed by a poisoned needle by two women in the city's airport.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Feb 2017)

Kim's been watching Game of Thrones I see


----------



## dimsum (14 Feb 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Kim's been watching Game of Thrones Asian dramas I see



FTFY


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Feb 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> . . .  his death at this time is odd. . . .



But in the Kim family, wouldn't this be considered "natural causes".


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Feb 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Kim's been watching Game of Thrones I see


More like "Candid Camera" if this account is anything to go by ...


> An Indonesian woman arrested for suspected involvement in the killing of the North Korean dictator Kim Jong-un’s half-brother in Malaysia was duped into thinking she was part of a comedy show prank, Indonesia’s national police chief has said, citing information received from Malaysian authorities.
> 
> Tito Karnavian told reporters in Indonesia’s Aceh province that Siti Aisyah, 25, was paid to be involved in pranks .
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Feb 2017)

apparently a break-in to the morgue were the body was stored was thwarted.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2017)

Colin P said:
			
		

> apparently a break-in to the morgue were the body was stored was thwarted.


Too soon?


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Feb 2017)

Its official the cause of death was the banned VX nerve agent. Definitely fast acting. I am surprised the attackers didnt show signs of vx. Well the North Koreans dont need to steal the body now.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/north-korea-calls-malaysian-investigation-full-holes-102822125.html


----------



## MilEME09 (24 Feb 2017)

With vx now comfirmed the question becomes what will happen to north korea now. Nuclear tests are one thing, comfirmed possession of one of the most deadly Nerve agents ever created. China will be in a tough spot at the UNSC on this one.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Feb 2017)

China is blocking NK coal shipments which will hurt the North's economy.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Feb 2017)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> With vx now comfirmed the question becomes what will happen to north korea now. Nuclear tests are one thing, comfirmed possession of one of the most deadly Nerve agents ever created. China will be in a tough spot at the UNSC on this one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



Half the United States will say it's Trumps doing. There isn't any concrete proof that it was North Korea that carried out the attack.


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Half the United States will say it's Trumps doing. There isn't any concrete proof that it was North Korea that carried out the attack.



According to Malaysian police there is. The captured female attackers have been a great help in the investigation. I am sure they werent supposed to survive the attack.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Feb 2017)

Likely they would have had "accidents" shortly afterwards if they did and were not caught. I am sure a number of sudden deaths or disappearances will result from this as the chain of operatives are removed or recalled.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> According to Malaysian police there is. The captured female attackers have been a great help in the investigation. I am sure they werent supposed to survive the attack.



I'm sure you're right. It's just important not to let a significant event go by in the world without blaming Trump.


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Feb 2017)

Apparently the t-shirt that one of the girls was wearing has been selling like hot cakes on line.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Mar 2017)

The plot thickens a bit ...


> A video has emerged of the son of Kim Jong-nam, the murdered half-brother of North Korean leader Kim Jong-un.
> 
> In the short and censored clip, the man says: "My name is Kim Han-sol, from North Korea, part of the Kim family."
> 
> ...


Here's a link to the YouTube video, and to the Cheollima Civil Defense's page (who shared the video), with a bit of text in English listing which governments helped, as well as the fact that some approached didn't (screen capture also attached in case link doesn't work for you).  

Whois search of the address shows the URL registered to a URL-hosting service, so _*caveat lector.*_

More on this latest development via Google News here.


----------

